# XM fading in and out



## TXDXer (Apr 27, 2008)

For approximately two months (since about Christmas 2015) my XM signal fades in and out (0 bars) for long periods of time. Other times the signal strength is 2 solid bars. This occurs on two home units. Prior to this, the signal was always good (2-3 bars). Antennas are in good positions with clear view (of the satellite). Signal in the car is solid 100% of the time. Calls to XM have proven fruitless. I am in the Dallas-Fort Worth area. Would the larger amplified antenna (as seen advertised) rectify the problem? Can I feed two receivers off this antenna? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

You should try replacing the antenna. You can find all you need here... xm-radio-satellite.com


----------



## dothoviet (Mar 15, 2017)

Can I feed two receivers off this antenna? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

dothoviet said:


> Can I feed two receivers off this antenna? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


Pixel makes 2 and 4 way splitters. I run a Pixel pro 500 through a 4 way splitter and I've had rock solid XM reception for 10 years.


----------

